# What weird ways does your dog sit?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I found that Snoopy really likes to sit up like this when I have him in my lap, its just so weird and funny. lol So what weird ways does your dog sit?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't seem to find many funny "sitting" pictures, but a few laying down ones that I find pretty funny. 





























BTW, PJ notorious for the butt in the air position, he does that quite a lot. LOL


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

That first one is great! This is the best I can find at the moment...


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the only one I can find. 









^ Mr. Grumpy Bed Head


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Durb-That is so cute. He looks like a little potbelly baby.
Kameha sits like he is showing off his sexy long legs


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello loves to sit like this from off the couch. sort of like a frog


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, that looks uncomfortable.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, that looks uncomfortable.


i agree but he can sit like this for 15 minutes at a time and not move a muscle as he watches the tv.. he loves to watch tv.

here is his wired up way of sitting


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie sits with one leg out while the others are all in line. It's funny, but when I first saw that I thought something was wrong.  Now it's the only way he sits.









His favorite place to sleep is on the arm of the couch..he almost fell off that night.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I may have posted this one before, but I love when Cameron does this. He also sits on the couch like this: his butt on the couch and his front legs on the floor.












Here's one of him sleeping. The blanket had been on the couch when we left the house. When we came home he had stolen it off of the couch and burrito-wrapped himself in it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Aslan just slouches anywhere he pleases








Bless does the "get off the Laptop" sitting look.lol









Blake likes to sit on anything,me,bless,aslan,just about anything.









Like i said anywhere he likes


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

OMG such darling different ways of dogs sitting and laying. I thought I had some, but nothing like here, so I will not even post my photos as they seem fairly normal to all of these cuties. Some are truly far out darling poses.


----------



## Jak (Sep 17, 2007)

Some of these look quite painful...lol.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

britishbandit said:


>


You broke him.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

SammyDog said:


> You broke him.


LOL- He does look broken and twisted. My dog does that too sometimes.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Hilarious pictures everyone. Love the goofy Rottie sitting on someone. That is so common of the breed. Lap dogs at their finest. LOL
Jcd what the heck? That is a goofy little boy you have. LOL
Everyone of you have great pictures. I just LOVE dogs so much. LOL
Thank God they are not able to use the camera's imagine the photos they would be posting of us? LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

This is Otis' normal way of sitting








And this is his If mommy is on the floor way of sitting








And this is his Guardind the castle way of sitting


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

EWWW, red rocket!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> EWWW, red rocket!


Hey Durb- do you automatically look for the "red rocket" or what? My goodness-I didn't even notice it-He's a happy boy what can i say?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

No I don't automatically look. I noticed it as I was scrolling down.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> bello loves to sit like this from off the couch. sort of like a frog


LOL, that's pretty funny jcd. Mac does this too! I'll try to get a pic next time I catch him.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

I can just imagine if Ruby tried to sit on my lap. Squish! Anyway, Ruby always sits with her legs out to one side or the other. My daughter says this picture is just her impression of "ladylike".


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

scintillady said:


> I can just imagine if Ruby tried to sit on my lap. Squish! Anyway, Ruby always sits with her legs out to one side or the other. My daughter says this picture is just her impression of "ladylike".


That's funny, it's how Teddie sits. She does looks bery lady like!


----------



## nanolitomicrominibum (Aug 4, 2011)

jcd said:


> bello loves to sit like this from off the couch. Sort of like a frog


my pup sits like this too!!!

OMG! So many dogs prefer sitting like this! I thought mine was the only one! She sits with her butt on the sofa and her legs straight on the floor.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Barsky is the KING of silly sits. I wish I had a camera at the ready more often!

His standard sit is the legs-to-the-side sit. Seriously, he can NOT sit normally. Even when I give him a sit command.










Oh, that sideways sit.










He also likes to sit with his butt on the stairs but his front feet on a lower stair, and on the TOP of the couch straddling it with both his legs like some drunk cat or something.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

This is the funniest thread I've seen in a while!

Nali doesn't sit funny, but always lays on her back.









Soooooo ladylike!


----------

